# Racket Tailed Drango



## apacheebest (May 22, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Posting some of my pics from the Racket Tailed Drango Collection for you 

C & C Welcome.

01)






02)





03)





04)





05)





Thanks for Viewing, Have a Wonderful Day 

Anil George


----------



## lion rock (May 22, 2014)

Anil,
Great!
-r


----------



## apacheebest (May 24, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Anil,
> Great!
> -r


Thanks for Viewing .

Anil George


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## JPAZ (May 26, 2014)

Very nice. May I ask about your EXIF? I presume this was also shot in Southern India? I saw one there in flight but did not have the reach to capture it well.


----------



## apacheebest (May 28, 2014)

Shot with Camera 5DMIII : Lens 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II USM + 2x TC III . 
Location : Southern India , Kerala, (Shot at my neighbourhood near the paddy fields )

Shutter Speed : 1/320 , f /8 , ISO AUTO : (2500 to 3200) after checking the ORG files in my database.

Anil George


----------



## JPAZ (May 28, 2014)

apacheebest said:


> Shot with .......



Thanks so much.


----------



## apacheebest (Jul 1, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> apacheebest said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with .......
> ...



Welcome


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 4, 2014)

Like I said, I was too far away and it was early in the morning but here's the best I could do when I saw the Drango. I played around in post and finally decided the silhouette was the best option. I like your shots much better!


----------



## apacheebest (Jul 7, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Like I said, I was too far away and it was early in the morning but here's the best I could do when I saw the Drango. I played around in post and finally decided the silhouette was the best option. I like your shots much better!



You need a 600mm to reach that bird  , nice attempt !

anil george


----------

